# in need of some help



## 15340 (Oct 12, 2005)

I realize everyone probably uses this as their opening line, but I'm really glad to have found this group, there's alot of helpful info on here. It's also very comforting to know that there are other people who share my problems and can still lead a pretty normal and consistent life. Just a little back story on me....I'm 22 years old and was diagnosed a little over 4 months ago. It all started in May of this year, my ex, my cousin and I had taken a road trip...everything on the way there went fine. On the way back is when the fun started, and I say that sarcastically, mind you. We seriously must have stopped at least a dozen times at various gas stations and fast food places. I know I was driving them crazy. A normally 5 hour trip turned into about 7 hours. I wasn't sure what my problem was, I kinda just thought it was something I had eaten. Weeks and then months went by and still I didn't feel any better, I had a constant need to be near a bathroom because I always felt like I had to go, I didn't want to eat anything cause i wasn't sure what triggered my stomach pains, i didn't want to leave my house, and when i did i made sure to find the route that was the quickest and had the most public bathrooms on the way. I felt like a prisoner in my own body. Finally after about 2 months i was gonna go crazy, so i broke and went to see a doctor. It wasn't my regular doctor that i saw, and after i told this doctor my symptoms and after doing some blood work and a urine test, he decided i had a UTI. I thought it was bogus, after everything i told him, that's all he could come up with. I decided to see a specialist, and finally after a colonoscopy and a few other tests i was diagnosed with IBS. The doctor put me on some meds and while i do feel better most of the time, it's the few bad times that really bring me down. After reading other people's postings on here, i think I've realized my anxiety is what triggers my attacks. I think i might be traumatized from my little road trip, because it seems like now if i'm driving around somewhere, i tend to get panicky, especially if i know a bathroom isn't near by. Even at work where there is someone in the only private bathroom, i all of a sudden feel like i have to go. I know alot of it i bring on myself, but at the same time, i know how my body feels. I sometimes feel at my breaking point, i sometimes even hate being me. I'm lucky enough to have friends, family and co-workers who seem to understand, but it's still hard because i sometimes feel like they look at me like i'm crazy. I have not yet pin pointed what foods seem to cause my stomach pains, it's hard because sometimes it changes on me. And as far as my anxiety, i need help there...i've tried breathing techniques and some relaxation techinques, but i haven't found anything that helps....is there anyone that can please help, i will forever be grateful.


----------



## 19944 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi kristena. I'm new here too, also 22 years old. I just got diagnosed with IBS this year too. It was a similar sort of thing, only less traumatizing. I went through three different doctors, they all had different philosophies about what would make me better. Treating the symptoms didn't work, there is nothing I can take to make my stomach stop hurting, rumbling and the bowel movements stop. For anxiety, I've learned that you need to be very patient (seems impossible, right?) with taking medication. First I tried Zoloft, then Lexapro, then Elavil, and finally I'm on Effexor. It's been 2 months, and it's my favorite so far. You just need to discover which anti anxiety medication you tolerate best, they all have differnt side effects on different people. However, I strongly suggest you talk to your doctor about trying something, because if you don't, you anxiety could get worse, and so could your IBS. Don't get down if the first one you try doesn't work right away, there are so many out there!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

If you feel your anxiety is triggering a lot of your attacks, IMO, I think it might be a good idea to see a psychiatrist who is specially trained in treating anxiety and even someone who has knowledge of IBS. My GI doctor does work with a couple of psychiatrists who are knowledgeable about IBS.. maybe you could find some luck with that.I haven't found anxiety to be the cause really at all... Because I've been able to be home for 6-9 months now, yet I've been home not by choice, because of my IBS... what I'm saying though is that I haven't had anything stressing me out like work, or anything. I just now started school and all my classes are online this semester... So anxiety isn't what's causing mine, yet I suffer from anxiety because of my IBS.... I went to a psychiatrist and the meds they prescribe can greatly help the anxiety and greatly help the IBS at the same time.After all, you more often than not get put on an anti-spasmodic or an anti-depressant from your GI... so they are prescribing psychiatric medicines, so why not go to someone who specialises in those, especially when you feel your anxiety is causing your problems.Do you suffer from panick attacks?


----------

